# fog Chillers in Colder Climates



## TeddyMadison (Oct 14, 2010)

I have been toying with the idea of building a chiller for a long time but I really need to know how well they work in colder climates. My understanding of how they work is that they cause the fog to be colder than the ambient air, thus making it sink. So in theory, the colder the ambient air is, the less time the fog will stay low.
That's without getting into the rate that the fog temp equalizes with the surrounding air at different temps.

So, I tend to get high 40s to low 50s on the night, anyone else run a chiller in these temps?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Actually, we had some of our best low-lying fog with a fog chiller a couple years ago when it was in the low 50s / upper 40s and *no wind* (which is usually the deal breaker with fog under any conditions).


----------



## TeddyMadison (Oct 14, 2010)

That's what I wanted to hear!!

Thank you RoxyBlue.


----------

